
Hydrogen breakthrough could be a game-changer for the future of car fuels - ethana
http://phys.org/news/2014-06-hydrogen-breakthrough-game-changer-future-car.html
======
tonylemesmer
interesting how the article goes on to say that 2015 will be a massive year
for the car - hydrogen powered cars... - ...installing the infrastructure is
prohibitive.

I wonder how they make that leap? This technology will take some years to
refine and sounds like 2015 to be talking about hydrogen fuel cell cars
(however the hydrogen is produced and stored) is a wee bit premature.

